# Black Sails



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2014)

awesome series..watch it


----------



## ctr10 (Apr 24, 2014)

Violence and Whores, My kind of series


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 24, 2014)

ctr10 said:


> Violence and Whores, My kind of series



Me too! Vikings S02 is killer as well!


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Apr 25, 2014)

ctr10 said:


> Violence and Whores, My kind of series





theCaptn' said:


> Me too! Vikings S02 is killer as well!




Have you guys ever watched the tv series spartacus.  then Women in the show use the slaves for sex... Its also super gory.  Saw a guy get castrated in one of the episodes.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 25, 2014)

Yeah it's a NZ produced series. Every 2nd gladiator is a Maori


----------



## cube789 (Apr 26, 2014)

just watched the first 2 eps of black sails, pretty damn good so far


----------



## Tbjeff (Apr 26, 2014)

Oh boy, this looks great


----------



## raysd21 (Apr 26, 2014)

good show I watched them all on starz you guys will shit your pants when Zane ..... hahaha JK.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 26, 2014)

Ep1 is a cracker!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 29, 2014)

It's not a bad series. Drags on a bit. Think I like Vikings better


----------

